# Saddle ID



## wrongway (Apr 10, 2015)

I know I must have asked this before, but can't find it and can't remember. Sorry. This saddle is on my 'new' 1963 Raleigh Sports Deluxe. Can anyone tell me what model they think it is?  Thanks!


----------



## rhenning (Apr 10, 2015)

I can't see the back but if it has coil springs it is a B66 but from what I see it is more likely a B72.  Mostly that one is dead.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Apr 10, 2015)

I bet it is a B72, then. It doesn't have the large springs in the back like I've seen on the B66. Now to work up the courage to spend that much.......


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 10, 2015)

B66 would have the common, medium-sized coil springs on the back, B72 would have the kinked/loop springs. 72 is stock for a Sports of that era, 66 stock for a Superbe. 

72:


----------

